# Dùng món này mỗi sáng thì dù bao nhiêu năm nữa, bạn vẫn khỏe như gái 17



## MoonLight (25/6/18)

Không ít người bỏ luôn bữa sáng, hoặc là ăn bừa ăn đại một món nào đó. Đừng qua quýt với bữa ăn quan trọng nhất trong ngày, hãy bước vào bếp và chuẩn bị cho mình món ăn làm cực nhanh sau đây.

Qua nhiều thực nghiệm khoa học, các nhà nghiên cứu Đại học Harvard (Mỹ) đã chứng minh được rằng các loại ngũ cốc còn nguyên cám, ví dụ như yến mạch, chính là chìa khóa cho sức khỏe của con người. Và cháo, món ăn nấu nhuyễn từ các loại ngũ cốc này chính là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho bữa sáng. Cassandra Barns – chuyên gia dinh dưỡng tại London – đã tiết lộ 5 lý do bạn nên thường xuyên dúng món cháo yến mạch vào buổi sáng.




_Bạn chỉ cần chế nước sôi vào bát là có ngay món cháo yến mạch ngon lành._
​*Giúp tăng protein và các chất béo lành mạnh*
Điều tuyệt vời là cháo rất dễ ăn kèm với các loại thức ăn khác để tăng hương vị và bổ sung hàm lượng dinh dưỡng. Bạn có thể rắc một chút quế vào cháo để giúp cân bằng lượng đường trong máu và làm ấm người trong mùa đông. Ăn kèm cháo với các loại quả mọng tươi ngon như việt quất để bổ sung vitamin C và các chất chống oxy hóa. Hoặc tăng hàm lượng protein, chất béo lành mạnh và hạ thấp nồng độ cholesterol trong cơ thể chỉ với một thìa các loại hạt như óc chó, hạnh nhân...




_Nếu thích bạn có thể bổ sung thêm các loại hạt như óc chó, hạnh nhân..._
​*Ăn bột yến mạch rất nhanh no và có thể giúp bạn giảm cân*
Ngũ cốc nói chung và yến mạch nói riêng tuy không chứa đường nhưng lại là một nguồn năng lượng được giải phóng và hấp thu chậm. Điều này có nghĩa là một bát cháo ngũ cốc vào bữa điểm tâm có thể giúp giữ năng lượng trong cơ thể ổn định cho đến giờ ăn trưa, thay vì khiến bạn nhanh đói và phải ăn thêm cái gì đó vào giữa bữa! Và điều đó giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả.

*Chứa nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất tự nhiên*
Ngũ cốc là một nguồn tự nhiên chứa rất nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất, bao gồm vitamin B1, magie, sắt, mangan và kẽm – là các vi chất có nhiều vai trò quan trọng trong cơ thể, giúp bổ sung năng lượng và tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch. Magie là khoáng chất mà hầu hết chúng ta thường thiếu trong chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày, trong khi nó lại rất cần thiết để tế bào tạo ra năng lượng.




_Bạn có thể thêm trái cây để món ăn thơm ngon hơn._
​*Phục hồi cơ bắp sau khi tập thể thao*
Cháo sẽ là một bữa sáng tuyệt vời cho các tín đồ thể thao. Các carbohydrate chuyển hóa chậm trong yến mạch giúp bổ sung glycogen, năng lượng được lưu trữ trong cơ bắp. Vì thế, cháo yến mạch là nguồn tuyệt vời để phục hồi cơ bắp sau khi tập luyện, và magiê là chất khoáng quan trọng giúp các chức năng của cơ bắp hoạt động tốt hơn.




_Sau khi tập thể thao, các vận động viên thường được khuyên bổ sung bát cháo yến mạch._
​*Giúp giảm cholesterol một cách tự nhiên*
Cháo ngũ cốc – đặc biệt là cháo yến mạch - giúp giảm cholesterol một cách tự nhiên. Chúng chứa một chất xơ hòa tan gọi là beta-glucan, giúp ngăn chặn cholesterol được hấp thụ vào máu qua thành ruột. Chất xơ thực phẩm này cũng đã được chứng minh là giúp con người duy trì một trọng lượng khỏe mạnh, do đó làm giảm nguy cơ phát triển bệnh tiểu đường loại 2.




_Ăn cháo yến mạch mỗi ngày sẽ giúp bạn trẻ ra cả chục tuổi đấy nhé._
​_Cách nấu cháo ếch thơm ngon như nhà hàng._
_Yến mạch là một trong những loại ngũ cốc tốt không chứa gluten và là nguồn cung cấp các vitamin, chất khoáng, chất xơ và các chất chống oxy hoá quan trọng. Các nghiên cứu cho thấy yến mạch và bột yến mạch có nhiều lợi ích về sức khoẻ. Chúng giúp giảm cân, hạ đường huyết và giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim... Còn chần chờ gì mà không đưa món ngon bổ dưỡng này vào bữa sáng các nàng nhỉ!_

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

